# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum >  Circuit Board Prototyping Machine

## CVMichael

Just thought to share this with you:

----------


## dclamp

That is pretty awesome. Is that still an active Kickstarter?

----------


## dclamp

Looks like it was successfully funded! Which is great. But the Price seems a little high to me.

----------


## CVMichael

Your right, it is too expensive!

I don't know if you noticed, but there are a few devices that have the same thing in common: CNC Routers, Later Cutters, 3D Printer, 3D Scanner, the PCB prototyping machine, and even an Pick and Place Machine, and probably there are a few others that I can't think of right now...
They all have X & Y & Z axis, and they move similarly, the main difference is the tool that moves around.

I am actually thinking to build a machine that has most of these features into one. I am sure other people noticed the similarities between them, and are working to unite all these devices into one.

God! I wish I could do this (and many other things / ideas) as a job... because I don't have enough time when I get home after my full time job. I have a 2 year old son, and I don't want him to say to me "you never spent time with me" when he gets older; I already said to him "I am busy, go to momy" a few times, and I feel bad every time I say that.

Anyways... I went off course

----------


## dclamp

It sounds like its time to start your own business!

And yeah, they all are very similar, its just the tool and medium that are changing. Reminds me of the Dremel tool that I have. Its one tool but has a multitude of uses and capabilities. 

I have seen and used professional PCB making machinery to include manufacturing grade pick and place machines. When they are going full speed its hard to keep track of all the piece its placing. Pretty fascinating.

----------


## wossname

*facepalm*

----------

